# Toro powershift 1132 not throwing snow



## Edward (Feb 18, 2018)

Hello I recently picked up a used 1132 snowblower, it needed a new auger belt and impeller bearing ball which I replaced. Tried it on some of the wet snow we got today and it barely threw it 2 feet.

The auger turns, the impeller turns, engine runs well or at least it seems like it does. 

Do I need to take this in for a pro to look at or is there something I am missing that might be obvious?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Impeller kit ...my Powershifts do the same thing with wet snow stock


----------



## Edward (Feb 18, 2018)

Any good kit I can buy or should I just make my own?


----------



## Edward (Feb 18, 2018)

Just saw your other post recommending tractor supply 4" baler belt. Do you use just regular self tapping screws or are bolts and nuts the recommended way to go?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

just make your own. I have two toro 521's one has an impeller kit and the other does not ( none of my larger toro's have an impeller kit either ) and I prefer the kitted 521 for wet snow over them all and can't wait to put a kit on the powerthrow


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I cut the Baler belt to the right size for the impeller I'm doing.....I use the perforated flat stock from Home Depot to sandwich the rubber. I clamp the perforated strip to the cut rubber about 1/8 inch from the edge with vice grips, and drill 5/16 holes through the rubber based on the holes in the strip....I do 2 holes. Then I place the rubber with the holes drilled on the impeller, and using a long 5/16 drill mark the impeller. Remove the rubber ....drill 5/16 holes, use 5/16 x1 inch bolts and self locking nuts...and repeat. I jam a large screwdriver between the impeller and the body of the blower to wedge it while I drill. It really makes a difference in the performance of the blower in all types of snow conditions.


----------



## Edward (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks a ton for the advice and guidance, going to attempt this tomorrow and hopefully I'll see an improvement in the performance!

Another side question, the bearing ball that I replaced had a set screw, that was supposed to be left at whatever factory tightness it was right?
I also noticed maybe a little bit of play in the shift moving back and forth but I pulled it as much as I could before tightening the pulley set screws, is there a better way to ensure that there is no play back and forth with the auger shaft


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I just made my own . . .

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...35769-impeller-mod-toro-powershift-824-a.html


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Edward


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Did you adjust the cable that tightens or untightens the belt after putting the new belt on????????????????????????????????*


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Well Todd...that would explain a lot if the belt is loose!.....yeah...try that before the impeller kit LOL


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

it should throw more than 2". check belts, idler pulley, and lever mechanism, auger etc.
but impeller mod will help it throw farther especially wet snow. i just used rubber i cut off from an old tire that i had, works great. vids in my sig


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Edward said:


> Thanks a ton for the advice and guidance, going to attempt this tomorrow and hopefully I'll see an improvement in the performance!
> 
> Another side question, the bearing ball that I replaced had a set screw, that was supposed to be left at whatever factory tightness it was right?
> I also noticed maybe a little bit of play in the shift moving back and forth but I pulled it as much as I could before tightening the pulley set screws, is there a better way to ensure that there is no play back and forth with the auger shaft


 Yes if you turn the augers back and forth you will see the impeller shaft move in and out. I always turn the augers so the impeller shaft is pushed as far back as can be then hold the impeller shaft back as i tap the pulley down and tighten the setscrews. Make sure the impeller fins are not bent back that cause short throwing. Also make sure the impeller belt brake is coming off the pulley when engaged and that the belt is tightening up.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

That being said....I've had quite a few blowers...Powershifts included...that would'nt throw for beans and clog ever few feet......throw an impeller kit in ...go out the same hour..in the same snow ...with the same machine...and throw across the street. I had my neighbor across the street a few years ago watch me struggle with an old Jacobsen...clog every 2 feet...not throw at all. I went to the shop...did 2 of the four impellers, came back and threw 20+ feet. My neighbor came out and asked...*** did you do to that blower????/


----------



## Edward (Feb 18, 2018)

Appreciate the advice guys! I believe the belt is tight, the previous owner sold it as a "needs belt only" and I quickly found that there are more issues than I bargained for originally. I replaced the belt and auger bearing, the previous owner had the pulley really tightened down, I made sure the belt engages the auger pulley when pulling the lever, should i just tighten it even more in case it is slipping?


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Just a thought . . . make sure the auger pulley is not spinning on the shaft. There is supposed to be a woodruff key on the shaft that holds it in place. the 2 set screws are for safe keeping. 

The belt should not slip once the idler wheel is engaged, so make sure other aspects are good.


----------



## Edward (Feb 18, 2018)

tpenfield said:


> Just a thought . . . make sure the auger pulley is not spinning on the shaft. There is supposed to be a woodruff key on the shaft that holds it in place. the 2 set screws are for safe keeping.
> 
> The belt should not slip once the idler wheel is engaged, so make sure other aspects are good.


Ah I thought the set screws were to keep the pulley on and the key to lock the pulley in place to spin with the shaft. My key was actually in very good condition and I do not believe the pulley is slipping on the shaft. 

I also thought that the 2' it was throwing was not very far but I'm still going to do an impeller mod and hopefully that is all I need.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

@cranman advised me to do the impeller mod, so I did before ever trying it out without the mod.

However, on my 824 PowerShift, the gap between the impeller blade and the housing was enough to make the wet snow throwing ability pretty bad. Another thing, if you have not already checked it, is to make sure the engine is reaching its proper RPM. I found that the engine on my machine was only going up to 3200 RPM.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*There are NO set screws on the impeller, they use 2 grade 5 bolts in there. *


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Are you using OEM BELTS on it. not belts from the local auto junkyard?????*


----------



## Edward (Feb 18, 2018)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Are you using OEM BELTS on it. not belts from the local auto junkyard?????*


Sorry I may have used the wrong terminology, there are set screws on the auger/impeller pulley and a set screw on the bearing ball for that same assembly. I have actually sheer pins on both sides of the auger and not just any bolt.

And yes I bought a toro belt replacement so I'm not 100% sure if it is oem but it did have the same part number as the parts catalog stated that I need.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Edward said:


> Sorry I may have used the wrong terminology, there are set screws on the auger/impeller pulley and a set screw on the bearing ball for that same assembly. I have actually sheer pins on both sides of the auger and not just any bolt.
> 
> And yes I bought a toro belt replacement so I'm not 100% sure if it is oem but it did have the same part number as the parts catalog stated that I need.


*TORO does NOT USE Those BLOODY SHEER PINS!!!!!!!!!!!! use a grade 5 bolt or a stainless steel which is the same as a grade 5. the motor will stall oot if you hit or get something stuck in there.*


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

Maybe the shear pin are broken, that could be and option, as the friction will make the front auger turn but it will stop when little resistance come, best way to check is trying to turn the front auger, if it turn a lot, then you have broken shear pin


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Phi said:


> Maybe the shear pin are broken, that could be and option, as the friction will make the front auger turn but it will stop when little resistance come, best way to check is trying to turn the front auger, if it turn a lot, then you have broken shear pin


item one please read the last post dates this thread the last was Feb 21, 2018 

sorry but toro dose not use shear pins, they use a grade 5 bolt , on a powershift if it's not blowing check the belts as it's super rare to break a gear in the auger gear box or snap a key way for the gear


----------

